# Molly i7 (Large pictures)



## Binge (Dec 2, 2008)

Alright so I have a ton of pictures of the evolution of my PC since it was conceived around the release of the 4870.  Her name is molly and she's done a lot with my Gigabyte X48T-DQ6!  

Some little bit ago I caught ahold of the i7 sail and got swept up, so she's going through a life change as her LGA775 parts are worked out of the picture.

Here's a bit of history:

E8400 on a CPU340 Koolance cooler & Sapphire 3870 (thnx to my friend Jessie for letting me borrow)






E8600 on the CPU340 & HD4870 on the VID470 cooling block!






Surely this is madness!  Another water cooled HD4870??!?!? 










I wanted to remodel (special thanks to nflesher for the case)... Transitioned to air cooling, a q9550, 1600MHz ram, and a 4870x2~














The plan:

is to go Hybrid.  i7 920 processor on water much like Fitseries with the Swiftech Apogee GTZ on a small loop using my res/pump combo, and a PA 120.3 which I'm going to somehow squeeze into the Lian Li V1000 Plus II.  The motherboard will be an x58 ASUS Rampage II Extreme, attempting for 6gb of DDR3 3x2gb @ 1600MHz, a 640gb WD HDD (nothing special there), and a Gigabyte GTX280 for gaming/folding.

If anyone would like screens of benchmarks that I've done with my E8400, E8600 or Q9550 and various gfx cards/ram speeds LET ME KNOW!  I'll have this computer up and running for another... 2-3 hours 

The Problem!

How do I get a PA 120.3 into a Lian Li V1000 Plus II???  I have a couple ideas which include renovating the bottom of the chassis or mouting it to the rear of the system with the middle of the radiator sharing the exhaust port of the case.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Dec 2, 2008)

Morgoth sent me that picture of the nekid 4870X2 saying that's the geezer he bought the card from. I'm going to presume he was using that picture as an example of nekid X2 otherwise I'm going to get confused.

I'll look forward to your update dude, good work log so far.


----------



## Binge (Dec 2, 2008)

Various Benchmarks

I like vantage because sometimes the score doesn't matter as much as how the picture looks and how the scene flows.  By far my favorite card has been the GTX280 when running this benchmark.  For Cinebench the HD48xx series would do better than the GTX models but what I really like is how it is a practical multi-core test more than anything   Lightsmark is just cool and has catchy music!  I was disappointed when my HD48xx would perform so poorly at this test


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Dec 2, 2008)

that's some mighty power usage. lol not bad.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Dec 2, 2008)

I noticed your GTX 280 is running on older drivers, 180.60 opposed to the .70's on your 260. Would that explain the higher score on the 260 y'reckon?


----------



## Binge (Dec 2, 2008)

Good scores on the GTX260 is because they are using the same chip but less shader cores are activated, less rops, less memory... but still it's the same architecture.  I went to 180.60 because the 180.70 are really no different and the .70 are in beta.






As for the vantage shot I posted with the higher scored 260... that is because I had PhysX turned on for that run with the 260.  I would have easily gotten 14k with physX & the 280.  Just take a look at the CPU scores


----------



## Binge (Dec 3, 2008)

The Problem Continued...

So I've been stretching what little brain I have to come up with a way to fit the PA120.3 into my V1000 Plus II.  I've thought about vertical mounts, internal, and external.  I'd rather not do this externally, but the case does not leave me enough room for this monster.  If anyone has anything to suggest about where I could squeeze that piece without moving my PSU I would give you thanks!


----------



## erocker (Dec 3, 2008)

I would think the entire front needs to be gutted and a slimline DVD burner would have to be used.  You could get a 2*120 in the lower portion horizontally, but deffinitely not a 3*120 with the PSU in there the way it is.


----------



## Binge (Dec 3, 2008)

:shadedshu I've been asking a few people what might be a solution and frankly all of these solutions suck   Right now I'm seeing if I can get a trade going for a 120.2~  That seems like the best solution I'm going to get to keep everything internal.

Speaking of water cooling:






The i7 mount and block are in today   I'm going to have pics of a finished solution for my radiator by the end of tonight.  Tomorrow I'm going to be working on the concept art for the case.


----------



## Thrackan (Dec 3, 2008)

Ooh, I lurve concept art! Subscribed


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 3, 2008)

sell the v1000 and get either a v1200 or a v2000.... or a totally different case lol!


----------



## Binge (Dec 3, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> sell the v1000 and get either a v1200 or a v2000.... or a totally different case lol!



That's depressing... I know I sell a lot of things but I try and keep what is nice.  The V1000 is a suprisingly nice case!  I'd take offers but geeze...  I would end up spending more to sell it at a decent price & buy a bigger case.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 3, 2008)

i tell you... i LOVED my TJ07 but when it stopped being a functional part of my setup i knew it was time to let it go. the day i shipped it out i almost cried but im over it now. i musta sank $800 into that case but the return was pretty good overall. i had MANY days and nights of modding that were quite fun.


----------



## Binge (Dec 4, 2008)

The Problem... potentially fixed!





I have one idea that involves removing the bottom part (a bit over 5") of the 5 1/4" drive bay tray up to the height of the 120.3 on it's side (which is 5") and then cutting a window hole in the side pannel and covering that with modder's mesh for airflow. The nozzles would be toward the front of the case.

The idea seems a little scary for me since I haven't done too much modding in my time, but I would like to try if it doesn't sound too terrible.

Right now the system is looking like this...


----------



## Binge (Dec 4, 2008)

Concept Art:  Molly's growing up!









Decided to start tonight with some ideas


----------



## Thrackan (Dec 4, 2008)

Nice drawing skills! Not my style, but it's nicely done.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Dec 4, 2008)

HEH HEH HEH! Molly's lookin' fine! Maybe you could make her into a bit of naughty devil.


----------



## Binge (Dec 4, 2008)

*The Mailman Must Love Me*






More concept art to come...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 4, 2008)

looks familiar. hmmm.... doesnt someone else have that same setup?


----------



## Binge (Dec 4, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> looks familiar. hmmm.... doesnt someone else have that same setup?



[FT] x58 ASUS Rampage II Extreme 4 something fit didn't perform the nasty with... :shadedshu


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 4, 2008)

hey... im selling mine to get the P6T6 Revolution.


----------



## Katanai (Dec 4, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> hey... im selling mine to get the P6T6 Revolution.



Now that's a manly board!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 4, 2008)

Like this you mean binge?









I also have a 120.1 on the reae of the case now too.


----------



## nflesher87 (Dec 4, 2008)

thanks for the shoutout on the case 

I have an unorthodox suggestion for ya, one of my friends actually just told me how he found some type of air purifier that wasn't working anymore sitting my a garbage dumpster (so technically it was dumpster diving lol) and when he opened it up, it's going to work perfect for his PA 120.3 and already has three 120x25mm fans in it 
just a thought


----------



## Binge (Dec 4, 2008)

tigger said:


> Like this you mean binge?



Nope.  Much the same but the pa120.3 would be horizontal and I'd put a small platform near the rear 120mm fan to keep the ass end of the rad up.



nflesher87 said:


> thanks for the shoutout on the case
> 
> I have an unorthodox suggestion for ya, one of my friends actually just told me how he found some type of air purifier that wasn't working anymore sitting my a garbage dumpster (so technically it was dumpster diving lol) and when he opened it up, it's going to work perfect for his PA 120.3 and already has three 120x25mm fans in it
> just a thought



You mean some housing that looks like an ionic breeze??


----------



## nflesher87 (Dec 4, 2008)

Binge said:


> You mean some housing that looks like an ionic breeze??



Yes! just hide it or something lol


----------



## Binge (Dec 5, 2008)

First benchmark with Molly i7:







More benchies @ 4.0ghz:














and some F@H:






New voltages... 4.2ghz:


----------



## Binge (Dec 6, 2008)

Sorry for the lack of art guys!

4.5ghz though


----------



## Binge (Jan 23, 2009)

Alright there has not been an update on Molly in ages.  Reason being is because I've been in deep thought over what to do about the promised case mod to this V1000 Plus II.  I've decided against it entirely and decided to make Molly an underwear model!  So she can show her assets 






The thing that attracted me the most to this was the triple rad slot integrated into the bench.  She'll be sitting pretty in 3 days.  Pics then


----------



## Binge (Jan 27, 2009)

LOL what a freaking mess....  I'm going to sit this thing on top of a roller tool cabinet.  Black hopefully.  I found a nice one that isn't taller than my desk for $170


----------



## philbrown23 (Jan 27, 2009)

wow binge thats nuts


----------



## Binge (Jan 27, 2009)

philbrown23 said:


> wow binge thats nuts



lol it's not so much nuts as it is... AN ABUNDANCE OF THUMB SCREWS!!!


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 27, 2009)

for the rad idk if you want to but you could do something like i was going to. i want a big rad like that but their is no way its ftting on my armor. so my fans were going to be on the opposite side of the barbs...(basically on the other side of the rad not like you have them) and i was going to have the barbs pointing tword the floor hanging over the back of my case and run the tubing. then i was going to put rubber feat on the rad so it can lay on the top of my rig.


----------



## Binge (Jan 27, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> for the rad idk if you want to but you could do something like i was going to. i want a big rad like that but their is no way its ftting on my armor. so my fans were going to be on the opposite side of the barbs...(basically on the other side of the rad not like you have them) and i was going to have the barbs pointing tword the floor hanging over the back of my case and run the tubing. then i was going to put rubber feat on the rad so it can lay on the top of my rig.



Are you suggesting I return my tech bench? 

So your fans are going to push or pull on the rad and is there a place for the push/pulled air to go if even 1/2 of it is on/in your case?


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 27, 2009)

Binge said:


> Are you suggesting I return my tech bench?
> 
> So your fans are going to push or pull on the rad and is there a place for the push/pulled air to go if even 1/2 of it is on/in your case?



sorry i didnt see how old the post as lol.

no my rad will be about 1/2" from the top of my case (laying on it) the fins will be mounted on the top of the rad (side opposite of barbs) and blowing down...that way they can pull air from the room and not try to suck it through that small gap. as a plus my case has a blow hole. so it just gets that much more air in it.


----------



## Binge (Jan 27, 2009)

Ahhh, I wish I could have done that with the Lian Li, but it has no area on the top for mounting or anything without destroying the case   It's such a solid piece.  Thanks nflesher for the chance to experience great case build quality.  True brilliance.


----------



## iStink (Jan 27, 2009)

looks delicious


----------



## crtecha (Jan 27, 2009)

That's awesome do you have a link for that bench case?


----------



## Binge (Jan 27, 2009)

crtecha said:


> That's awesome do you have a link for that bench case?


Oh yes I have... A LINK


----------



## crtecha (Jan 27, 2009)

Dude that is awesome.  How do you like it?


----------



## Binge (Jan 27, 2009)

I should have asked the company about my radiator before getting it.  That is to see if I could get them to do something custom for the PA 120.3, but I actually loved using it.  It's got AMAZING cable management possibilities when you aren't modding it like I did to fit a rad on the back.  There's holes to hang or thread any wire you can think of.  The bays are easy to take apart/take out, and it came with over 70 thumb screws O.O


----------



## crtecha (Jan 27, 2009)

haha wow thats really awesome.  I was thinking about getting something but I may be sold now B-D


----------



## Binge (Jan 27, 2009)

Some more sexy pics   These are meant to accent the pump/res area.










Easily though my favorite part is the mobo tray.  The pegs are sweet and this is all acrylic


----------



## crtecha (Jan 27, 2009)

Nice yeah im defiantly looking to upgrade


----------



## Thrackan (Jan 27, 2009)

Stop it. My keyboard doesn't go well with drool...


----------



## Binge (Jan 27, 2009)

Thrackan said:


> Stop it. My keyboard doesn't go well with drool...



Just wait until I get my HK 3.0 LT 










LC is not the LT.  LT is just a Delrin top instead of Copper.


----------



## Binge (Feb 12, 2009)

*DFI-x58T3EH8*-  Superior voltage control with two phase digital PWMs.  x58 was meant to be this way.


----------



## LittleLizard (Feb 12, 2009)

wow. look freakin awesome, still i want to see more molly art. great job on your rig


----------



## Duffman (Feb 12, 2009)

That is crazy binge.  What are the wires attatched to the mobo tray?


----------



## Binge (Feb 12, 2009)

Duffman said:


> That is crazy binge.  What are the wires attatched to the mobo tray?



It's exactly why I wanted a shorter motherboard.  Those start and reset switches are quite possibly the nicest thing I own.  If you had my face you'd prefer something nice that like as well


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 12, 2009)

shit.... my onboard start and reset are coverd by GPU. asshole gtx295 :shadedshu


----------



## Duffman (Feb 12, 2009)

whoa, angry fit


----------



## freaksavior (Feb 12, 2009)

Binge how do we know any of this stuff is yours? i haven't seen your arm in any of the pictures 

nice build. love that bench setup you have


----------



## SystemViper (Feb 12, 2009)

Binge said:


> It's exactly why I wanted a shorter motherboard.  Those start and reset switches are quite possibly the nicest thing I own.  If you had my face you'd prefer something nice that like as well




LOL i saw that, now you got your buttons, so the numbers to shoot for, great stuff, nice to see you gained 50 points on that Vanage and even dropped your Super Pi, 

My chip arrives tomorrow, so the bloodrage will finally get to be powered up, hope it gets cold out again, never thought i would say that, Friggin 60 here today. Common 21f this weekend..

That is some great stuff, goes to show you that the ASUS made a big mistake with the PWM  that board looks smoooooth


----------



## Thrackan (Feb 12, 2009)

Nice board Binge, but most importantly, *your switches are finally pressable!*


----------



## Binge (Feb 21, 2009)

WTF DOES THIS MEAN?!?!?!


----------



## jj99 (Feb 21, 2009)

Thrackan said:


> Stop it. My keyboard doesn't go well with drool...



LOL @ Drool 

hey this is really cool.  How much was the acrylic case?  i clicked the link but didn't find a price tag.


----------



## Binge (Feb 21, 2009)

NJDdjn said:


> LOL @ Drool
> 
> hey this is really cool.  How much was the acrylic case?  i clicked the link but didn't find a price tag.



You don't want to know how much it costs   Let's just say normal folks should stick with normal tech stations if you want an open air solution.


----------



## Binge (Mar 27, 2009)

Ok, so I'm updating this thread.  It's been too long.

*Molly i7 is Pretty as Hell*
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------












------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
She went from having 3/8" tubing and fittings to 1/2" ID tubing and fittings.  The 
current water loop goes from a Liang 3.25 with EK X-Top V2, to a Thermochill PA 
120.3, directly to the CPU, and from the CPU into the reservoir which outlets
back to the pump.  This configuration has gotten me some impressive results on
a i7 920 2.66GHz processor overclocked to 4.2GHz.  Here's a video I made showing 
off the water loop Little Top(hosted by YouTube)

*Cooling Results*
-------------------IDLE--------------------------------------------LOAD-------------------








*Future Plans*
If anybody watched the video or has seen some of my more recent synthetic
benchmarks they'd know I came into possession of a GTX295.  With the help
of SidewinderComputers.com and the guys at RealRedRaider.com I've been
introduced to a number of high quality German water cooling products made by
Watercool.de.  Their products are amazing, so I've decided to cool the whole
machine on something called a MO-RA 2 a potential 9x120mm radiator:
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
The idea is that I buy the MO-RA 2 core and instead of buying the metal casing
which would come out to about $100 I'm going to make my own enclosure using
24x24x1/4" sheets of Plexi which will cost $30+labor.  Off of each I/O to the rad 
I will have a manifold.  These manifolds will split the flow between a line going to 
the CPU block, and another line dedicated to the full cover GPU block for the 295.  
All blocks are made by Watercool.

More to come!


----------



## SystemViper (Mar 27, 2009)

what a treasure, that looks liek the mother of all heater core's. Can't wait to see the plexi design..


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 27, 2009)

I can't wait for it all to get done!!! I'm looking forward to it all! Yeah, Gotta wait!! Might want to play with myself! 

Sweet stuff Binge!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 28, 2009)

subscribed, I cant wait to see what you will do Binge.  Great job going the german way with your products.  Watercool products are def. awesome.


----------



## psyko12 (Mar 28, 2009)

Wow! Molly sure has undergone a really well beautification process, subscribed!


----------



## Binge (Mar 29, 2009)

So I found a piece of 4'x5'x1/4" plexi rummaging around my house, so I decided I would draw up a face plate for the fan ports out of cardboard.  I used photoshop to overlay photos of the rad and the cardboard on top of each other.


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 29, 2009)

That
Will
Be
Sick


----------



## _jM (Mar 29, 2009)

Molly

Envy  Binge

Subcribed.. you bastard!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 29, 2009)

very good binge, very good.  Looks like you are progressing along just fine


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 29, 2009)

Looking good man! Can't wait to see the 9 flippin' fans on that "lil girl"


----------



## SystemViper (Mar 29, 2009)

or just one big honkin airplane prop


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 29, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> or just one big honkin airplane prop



now that would be a heck of a Project


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 30, 2009)

Binge said:


> So I found a piece of 4'x5'x1/4" plexi rummaging around my house, so I decided I would draw up a face plate for the fan ports out of cardboard.  I used photoshop to overlay photos of the rad and the cardboard on top of each other.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090329/pannelconfig.jpg



wtf were'd you get that i want one


----------



## SystemViper (Mar 30, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> wtf were'd you get that i want one





Mo- fo


----------

